# Memorial Day 2018



## cda (May 25, 2018)

*Memorial Day* or *Decoration Day* is a federal holiday in the United States for remembering the people who died while serving in the country's armed forces.


----------



## mark handler (May 25, 2018)

Thanks for that


----------



## cda (May 27, 2018)

Dfw


----------



## cda (May 27, 2018)

Vietnam Veteran and past Coworker


----------



## cda (May 27, 2018)

Placing flags


----------



## cda (May 27, 2018)

After


----------

